# Siglon Floating line



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I know that you use the Siglon line for your centerpins, was wandering if anyone ever used it on any spinning gear before?

flash--------------------out


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have it on one of my spinning reels and i haven't had any problems yet. I only used the reel a couple of times this fall ..... Works great on the pin.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the quick response. I am going to throw it on my Pfluger President reel tonight.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I use it on my spinning reels and like it. Keep in mind the pound test rating is actual break strength not diameter. You can't use 8# fluoro and 8# siglon together because the siglon will break first. I use 10# and 12# siglon as my main line, so that I can use 8# fluoro (and less) without breaking the siglon main line. The diameter of the siglon in those sizes is about the same as regular 8# line.

If you have any other questions, let me know.

Joel


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

What size Pfleuger reel u usin, Flash on your set up.........

are you thinking of getiing a center pin set up??


Frank


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't remember the model on the reel. It's the step down from the largest one they had....It's like Model #20 or #30

Yeah, once I get bored with the spinning reel, i am headed to the pin.

flash-----------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I got my Siglon now. Will spool it up for Sunday.

flash-------------------out


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I use Siglon. Just make sure you get a higher diameter than mono (ie. 6 lb siglon doesn't have the same strength as 6 lb mono). I love how it floats.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Been using Siglon on the spinning reel for two seasons now. Works great and stays limp in cold conditions. Pretty good perch and crappoe line too. Sensitivity is better than regular mono but notas good as braided.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> I use it on my spinning reels and like it. Keep in mind the pound test rating is actual break strength not diameter. You can't use 8# fluoro and 8# siglon together because the siglon will break first. I use 10# and 12# siglon as my main line, so that I can use 8# fluoro (and less) without breaking the siglon main line. The diameter of the siglon in those sizes is about the same as regular 8# line.
> 
> If you have any other questions, let me know.
> 
> Joel


Per usual, Joel is right on the money. You need to buy Siglon by the diameter, not the test rating. It is an IGFA rated line and has to break within a few % of the rating. If you compare the Siglon 12#, it is closer to the Trilene 6# XT in diameter.


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

I use it exclusively on my spinning outfits. You will notice memeory upon the first few casts, but don't worry about it, as it will quickly come out as the line retains some moisture after a few drifts. Good Luck.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

so Flash what is the out come????

do ya like it?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Siglon works great!!!! 

The color is pleasing to the eye, it also lets me see the line on the water, it does float as well.

The memory on the line is slim to null after you get a few casts in and get the memory out of it from when it was in the box.

All in all, I can't complain. I will keep it on my steelhead spinning gear.

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you....Good tho hear that ya like it... i think im gonna buy it now... i was usin iron silk...

what color did you buy and for what reason?


----------

